# My first batch of RAM fingers



## yetiface09 (Jul 20, 2013)

150g of various PCI/PCIe/RAM fingers. Many washes in HCl... drumroll please!


----------



## chlaurite (Jul 20, 2013)

Congrats!

As an aside, and a question to the regulars - Does that look like about the right amount? From what I've read, I'd have expected a bit more (somewhere around 1-2% for clean fingers, so 2-3g for the amount you ran) - You might want to keep your waste solutions to reprocess when you get better at recovery, if so.


----------



## Geo (Jul 20, 2013)

clean close cut fingers generally yield about 2g-3g of gold per pound. a pound is 453.5g, so .7g-.8g would be about what i would expect.


----------

